# RESTANDOL TESTOCAPS



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

HI EVERYONE,JUST A QUICK QUESTION TO THOSE IN THE KNOW.

A LITTLE WHILE AGO I ORDRED SOME ANDRIOL FROM A MATE OF MINE AND GOT SOMETHING TOTALLY DIFFERENT TO WHAT I EXPECTED.

NOW,WHEN I WAS A LAD,THEY CAME IN A BROWN GLASS BOTTLE AND WERE DEEP RED IN COLOUR.ALTHOUGH THE ONES I RECIEVED HAVE THE ORGANON BRAND NAME AND ORG DV3 ON THE CAPS,THEY COME IN FOIL STRIPS AND LOOK LIKE COD LIVER OIL CAPSULES!

CAN ANYBODY SHED SOME LIGHT ON THE MATTER PLEASE COS I DON'T WANT TO TAKE S***


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

they look ok mate. My mate has some which I think are simular to this.


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

any info on his results m8?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

They're not a very good steroids mate because to see any results you need to take ALOT.. He stopped using them as he couldn't afford them. Switched to dbol and made some good gains.


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

thanx 4 that luke i'll give him a slap n get my cash back then:gun:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

They are a total waste mate, you would probably not know if they were real or not, as even real ones give zero to tiny gains, even medical studies show some people get no results from them.


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

cheers nytol,definately worth a slap!!

any thoughts on british dragon oxymetholone(anadrol50)? i've had a long time off weights due to a shoulder injury so any size,shape and strength i ever had in my chest is all gone and someone told me this stuff might help me train through the pain in my shoulder.the fact that i've managed to build a lovely fat gut doesn't help the appearance of my flat chest either so i could use some quick results


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Bigwool

Personally i wouldn't be looking at taking oxy's for a first cycle after a long layoff - and "training through" pain is idiocy - it it hurts its for good reason and you should apply intelligent training technique and not try and mask it with anything.

Do you really want to do an oral only cycle? I would imagine a lot of guys would suggest some plain old test, and at 400-500mg per week for 6 weeks you'd get pretty damn good results - that's the way i'd go TBH mate.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

you'll be back to square 1 m8 IMO,nap 50= quick strenght+mass gains= worst shoulder injury.


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

cheers fellas.punkfloyd when u say plain old test do u mean sus250 or single ester?


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Doesn't really matter mate - personal choice really or go with what's available at the time and you know is good.

Ive seen VERY good results with 400mg of cyp run for 6weeks, but this could quite easily be enanthate or sustanon too - just down to choice - i believe this to be an excellent protocol for starting back.

For example: BW 102kg and BF 18.3% 23 days later at 400mg Cyp per week and 10mg nolvadex ed saw a BW of 104.5kg and BF at 14.5%

Not bad at all and certainly doesn't hurt the wallet either...


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

ta bud i'll give that a go and let u know how it pans out.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Test would get my vote, oral wise I think Dbol is superior to Oxy.

Any long acting test, enanthate, cyp, sust, will all give similar results mr for mg if they are genuine and fully dosed.


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^^ Too True ^^^^

Mg per Mg i firmly believe dbol is a far superior compound than oxymetholone, and i've observed better gains from it.

It's a lot more forgiving at the upper end of the dosing range too...


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

As the lads have said test is the way to go,

Some people say that deca can help with joint pain. so a test and deca cycle would be good.


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

the doctor prescribed these to me about a year ago had no effect on me


----------



## xdave (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry for jumping in here but is dbol a short name for dianabol or are they two differant things ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

xdave said:


> sorry for jumping in here but is dbol a short name for dianabol or are they two differant things ?


Same thing dude


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

Those look real to me. I've got a load, but the jury's out on whether I take them!


----------



## muscle95023 (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it easy to get gear in the UK? If so how?

muscle95023:thumbup1:


----------



## muscle95023 (Feb 21, 2009)

yes?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

restandol are a load of tw*nk...even at high dosages!!!!

much better off with injectable tests!!!!


----------



## muscle95023 (Feb 21, 2009)

Muscle95023

How is the Gear in UK. Is it easy to get? I goto Tijuana,MX. It is easy to get riped off. Can anyone give me input on getting gear in UK?


----------



## bennett007 (Dec 3, 2010)

hi i live near huddersfeild and want to buy some restandol testocaps ,,i have had them before and they work for me but dont work on some people ,i will buy them off you or your mate cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bennett007 said:


> hi i live near huddersfeild and want to buy some restandol testocaps ,,i have had them before and they work for me but dont work on some people ,i will buy them off you or your mate cheers


So not only do you break forum rules you want someone to break the law. BAN.

Great post, probably your last post  .


----------

